# your opinon



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

I want a planted tank, but im a strict budget being unemployed at the moment, I have (i think a 40 gal) just got it, havent measured yet. 

Just gravel for substrate. will have more then lightly low-med light.

the tank im going to aim for is a small community tank. neons and the like. 

what are some good plants that SHOULD do ok given the current set up.

thanks. Also make suggestions to better the set up. 

I can try to work things into the budget.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

crypts, anubias , and java ferns will do well in low to med light. Anchor the anubias and java ferns to some unique driftwood pieces and it should be an awesome tank.


----------

